# Retardedly funny shows



## Beo (Nov 1, 2006)

Name and discuss some shows that are so stupid that they are funny, like wildboyz or drawn together.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2006)

American Idol can be retardedly funny, but I've only watched that once.

America's Got Talent can also be retardedly funny, I actually watched a few of those.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 1, 2006)

American Idol owns, I love how Simon insults other people. Simon sure is one of a kind.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 1, 2006)

Kayo said:


> American Idol owns, I love how Simon insults other people. Simon sure is one of a kind.



Pretty much the only parts of AMerican Idol I watch is the beginning to listen to all the horribly bad people and what Simon says to them.

After that it's just boring .


----------



## gnutte (Nov 1, 2006)

I Don't like american idol very much. Unless it's someone who sucks really bad at singing.

Robot Chicken, on the other hand, is rather hilarious.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 1, 2006)

But Robot Chicken isn't stupid, it's genius!


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 1, 2006)

robot chicken=teh shit

classic line: All the porn in the world is gone.
kid with pants down: i was only half way done, HALFWAY DONE *cries*

also drawn together is very funny


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 1, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:


> But Robot Chicken isn't stupid, it's genius!



I usually find most of the skits kind of lame.

But this fuckin one made me laugh my ass off so fuckin hard I about had a goddamn ulcer:

Part 3


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Nov 2, 2006)

Old school Ren and Stimpy


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 2, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I usually find most of the skits kind of lame.
> 
> But this fuckin one made me laugh my ass off so fuckin hard I about had a goddamn ulcer:
> 
> this AMV



Actually, none of the skits in my opinion were lame (from both seasons). It's like Family Guy, The Simpsons, and Drawn Together, they reference pop culture, history and events, new or old. You just have to know what they are talking about in order to get the jokes, even if they are little ones that can pass by.


----------



## Minxie (Nov 5, 2006)

Aquateen Hunger Force and Sealab 2021! Those are lovably retarded shows.   And you will seriously die from laughing so hard.


----------



## Seungmina (Nov 6, 2006)

the Harvey Birdman show is funny and retarded and of course "Ren and Stimpy"


----------



## c_wong428 (Nov 7, 2006)

Garth Meringue's Dark Place is perhaps the funniest show i have ever seen.

Also, the Iron Chef is beyond humour, it defines it.


----------



## mechaBD (Nov 8, 2006)

Minxie said:


> Aquateen Hunger Force and Sealab 2021! Those are lovably retarded shows.   And you will seriously die from laughing so hard.



^Knows whats up. Sealab 2021 ftw. Greatest show ever.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 8, 2006)

The waynes brothers i always laugh hard when i watch that show. Marlon is just a nut and pops oh man LMAO


----------

